# Hamilton Armco...



## stonedeaf (Dec 3, 2008)

I recently got this from the bay and am delighted with it.

Having recently purchased an Omega f300 I seem to be getting a bit of a yen for Electronic watches :tongue2:

Silver Hawk has already commented that from the sellers snap the hands may not be original.

I don't have enough knowledge to comment on that but they certainly look in keeping with the rest of the watch to my eye - perhaps these snaps will help you to decide Paul - I'd welcome your comments please.










This is not the strap supplied but an old one I have put on










I've tried to show the dial and hour marker finish here which is much nicer in reality










The seller said the movement came out via the front of the case but that looks unlikely due to the location of the winder stem

can someone tell me how to remove the back as I'd love to see the movement but want to ensure I don't damage anything, it looks like a simple snap fit to me.

Can anyone identify its age from these numbers? I'd love to know that.

Well there you have it - a pretty fine watch imho and for less than fifty quid - certainly no complaints from me. :thumbup:


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Probably this is what caused paul's comment. The original Armco was an electric with a 505 movement. It had a case that was made of Armco steel which was marked on the case back. Yours is a later version and is electronic using a ESA 9154 movement. It is a front opening case and the crown pulls out of the split type stem. It is a one piece case and that accounts for all the marks on the caseback from people trying to open it.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Yes, definitely a front opener...you just have to be brave in splitting the stem. Sequence is this:

1) Pull crown out to hand setting position

2) Lever crown and top part of stem off by sliding a set of tweezers either side of stem and under the crown...forcing the crown off.

3) Once the crown and top part of the stem is separated, using a screwdriver down the tube, push the remaining part of the stem back to normal stem position.

4) Remove crystal.

5) Carefully turn movement over and catch movement and dial as it falls out ... preferably not onto the floor!

As Bill says, electric 505 based case is marked "Armco Stainless Steel", while this ESA electronic version is not. It's the hands on this one I'm not sure about; mine is below and has the same style of second hand as the 505; mine are also black! However, I've not seen enough examples of the electronic Armco version to be sure; its possibly yours are correct and mine are wrong...or they did multiple styles.

Nice watch...and good price. :thumbsup:

505 case marking:










My electronic Armco:


----------



## stonedeaf (Dec 3, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> Yes, definitely a front opener...you just have to be brave in splitting the stem. Sequence is this:
> 
> 1) Pull crown out to hand setting position
> 
> ...


Thanks for your input Gentlemen, very helpful.

I'm not sure I have enough confidence to open it up though for two reasons :-

1) How do I remove & replace the crystal

2) How does the stem get back into the right position for the crown to be re-inserted.

Any thoughts on possible date?


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

1) To remove and replace crystals you need a tool called a crystal lift. If you are going to work on watches at all it is a good tool to have and not terribly expensive.

2) the stem has a slit in the center of it and the crown end has a flat. To reinsert you align the flat with the slit and push in to engage the two. if they are not lined up the crown just simply will not push into the tube all the way.

If you are not going to do it you will need to take it to someone when the battery needs replacing. (about once a year) Where I am you wouldn't find many shops that would want to do it on these type of watch. If they take it in they then send it out to a specialist.

Not sure of the date but I would guess late 60's to 70. maybe Paul knows more about that.


----------

